
How to make your bash scripts more reusable - waylonwalker
https://waylonwalker.com/blog/reusable-bash/
======
metreo
Advantages of Bash over Python as a scripting language?

~~~
waylonwalker
speed and simplicity

For tasks that bash is optimized for it can be done quickly and simply. Bash
has a MUCH faster startup speed so aliasing some common tasks with a bash
function can help your development move a bit quicker. Python can also get
comparatively clunky if its just calling shell commands for everything.

